# CAF at the CNE 2002 to present



## Art Johnson (3 Aug 2002)

As you are aware the 17th of August  is Warriors Day at the CNE in Toronto. The participants form up at 10:00 hrs at Fort York Armouries and march through the Princes‘ Gate and make a circuit through the CNE grounds. The saluting base will be in the arena in the Coliseum Building. After the parade is finished there will be a military show put on by the Toronto garrison. It promises to be a spectacular event and it is free!! The following is the show program. Enjoy.

SALUTE TO HEROES 2002  CNE Coliseum
PROGRAMME 17 Aug 02 1145 HRS

1. Announcements While duty band is striking their stands.

2. Fanfare (7th Toronto RCA & Royal Marine Assn Brass)

  Fanfare:

3. National Naval Reserve Band (9 minute solo) Tribute to the WRCNS:
  In The Navy
  Drummers’ Call
   Parade Of The Tall Ships
  Eternal Father (The Naval Hymn)
  Heart of Oak

4. The Pipes and Drums of the 48th Highlanders of Canada (will later be
joined by The Band of The Royal Regiment of Canada & The Tunnochbrae
Ceilidh Dancers):

Paddy‘s Green Shamrock Shores
The Coppermill
Jimmy Rollo
Jane Campbell
Mrs. Carolynne Dewar
Cup O Tea
The Sting In The Tale
Don Mason‘s Reel
Minuette
The Kesh Jig
Snug In The Basket
The Eavesdropper

5. The Combined Bands:
• Rhu Vaternish
• Captain Towse VC
• Flowers Of The Forest
• Mingalay Boat Song
• Pipe Medley Irish Guards
• Drum Salute?
• Highland Kingdom
• Edinburgh Castle

6. The Band of The Royal Regiment Of Canada:
• There‘s Something About A Soldier
• Portsmouth
• Sounding Brass
• The Saints
• Highland Laddie
• The British Grenadiers
• Here‘s To The Maiden Of Bashful Fifteen

7. The Band of H.M. Royal Marine Association of Ontario:
     (8 minute solo)

8. The Band of The 7th Toronto Regiment Royal Canadian
    Artillery: (8 minute solo)

9. Museum of Applied Military History (5 minute solo)
  Perth Regiment
  60th Anniversary Tribute to the Veterans of the Dieppe Raid

10.   Finale:   Bonnie Lass of Fyvie O / Cockney Jocks - March on
      Bonnie Dundee / 100 Pipers (Cast M-on)
      Waly Waly (w Danielle Bourre)
      In Flanders Field / Maple Leaf
      Last Post
      Amazing Grace (start w. solo piper)
      Crimean Long Reveille
      The Queen / The Star Spangled Banner /
      O Canada - Bray

March off - Scotland The Brave / The Black Bear (Cast March off first,
then band)


----------



## chrisispoop (20 Aug 2007)

Of those who might be interested, i just wanted to say that there is a Army display at the Canadian National Exhibition in Toronto. This small shows different military vehicles such as the Lav III (which you can go inside) and a tank. You can also pick up support the troops t-shirts I believe. For someone like me who is not yet in the CF, it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Quag (20 Aug 2007)

Did they figure out how to open the hatches on the Leopard yet?  ;D (true story)


----------



## George Wallace (20 Aug 2007)

That 'key' is usually stored on the side of the tank.....  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Aug 2007)

The LAV display is being crewed by guys all from 1 RCR and all combat vets, you can get some good info from those guys.


----------



## deedster (20 Aug 2007)

I was recently at the Canadian Open at Angus Glen and the CF were there with the LAVIII (amongst other things).  The CF personnel were friendly,  knowledgeable and drew a big crowd.  Lots of freebies for us civvies too  
It was very nice to see.


----------



## Loachman (21 Aug 2007)

It's actually a CF, rather than an Army, display - but yes, most of the big stuff there will be Army just like last year.

Due to other commitments (Op Hurricane in Alert, the summit, Op Nanook in Iqaluit, and Ex Maple Defender), the CH146 will not arrive until Saturday morning of the Labour Day weekend, again, just like last year. 403 Squadron from Gagnam is providing the hel and crew, with augmentation from 400 Squadron.

I'll be hanging around it for a good chunk of the time, if anybody wants to pop by and say "hello".


----------



## Fusaki (21 Aug 2007)

I'll be kicking around the CNE too. I'm not part of the display, but I happen to be fairly well connected with the folks who run the show on the civvie side of things...


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (21 Aug 2007)

Will this display be open for the entire time the CNE is running or is it just for a few days?


----------



## navymich (21 Aug 2007)

From the  CNE website:

Canadian Forces Return to the CNE!

Fresh from operations around the world, the Canadian Forces return to the CNE this year with a bigger and more extensive interactive display. Building on the huge success of their participation last year, the Canadian Forces have a number of new and exciting initiatives in store for the 2007 CNE.

Once again they are bringing the "Support Our Troops" campaign and a challenge to Canadians. Goal: To get 100,000 signatures on their "Yellow Ribbon" banners , that will be sent to the troops overseas.

The military display is more than a football field of free and interactive fun! There's something for everyone; with boats to tanks to aircraft. The display features performances by the Navy Demonstration Team, the Army Gun Race Team and nightly concerts by the composite military band to honour those presently overseas.

Come meet the men and women that make Canada proud, here at home and abroad.


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2007)

Army gun race?
I thought that was a NAVY thing done for / during a TATTO


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Army gun race?
> I thought that was a NAVY thing done for / during a TATTO



The Army Gun Race has been going on for over ten years now.  It is out of Petawawa, and they use the L5.


----------



## geo (21 Aug 2007)

Ahhh..... OK,
(where have I been ???)


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Aug 2007)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

http://www.thestar.com/CNE/article/248214

Military recruiters are busy at the Ex
TheStar.com - CNE - Military recruiters are busy at the Ex 

August 21, 2007 
Robyn Doolittle
Staff Reporter


*Operation Connection is underway at the CNE. * 

This year the military has expanded its endeavours at the fair. After more than 650,000 people visited the Canadian Forces' exhibit at the CNE last year, military officials asked organizers for another 743 square metres of real estate. That's almost half again as much as last year's 1,765 square metres. 

"We are without question the busiest booth at the CNE," said Capt. Wayne Johnston. "We asked for additional space because of sheer volume. You couldn't move at times last year."

It's all part of Operation Connection, a massive project now in its second year, designed by the military to educate the public about who they are and what they do.

With the Afghanistan mission in the news on a regular basis, it's a chance for the public to speak to men and women who have been there, as many of the 140 military officials who will work the site have been to the front lines. 

Recruitment officers are also present. If you walk through the main gates of the CNE, chances are one of the first things you'll notice is a huge canvas banner, "Join Us," billowing high over a fleet of military equipment. 

The Canadian Forces has kicked its public education and recruitment initiatives into high gear this year and is well on target to exceed its recruitment goal of 700 GTAers for the year. This past weekend, about 130,000 people went through the exhibit with well over 100 stopping each day to talk seriously with recruitment officers. 

"We stopped by to ask for some information on the air force," said Marlene Mangos, 49, whose eldest son wants to be a pilot. "We always thought if you joined up with the air force it doesn't mean you get to fly automatically, you could be put on cook detail or something. But they explained that wasn't the case."

Mangos is what recruitment officers refer to as an "influencer," someone who asks questions on behalf of relatives or friends. From 50 to 100 influencers are visiting the recruitment tent each day to grab pamphlets and other information. 

"If he actually signed up? That's scary, but if he really wanted to do it, that'd be fine," she says. "He'd be of age and I can't really stop him. But as a mother, it's still scary." 

Others are asking for themselves. 

"Since the war in Afghanistan, I've given it a lot of thought. I already went through most of the training, but left to become a paramedic," said Mike Doherty, 21. "Now I'm thinking of going back in as a medic. I know of at least two paramedics from Ottawa who signed up."

Doherty finds the military's camaraderie and benefits program appealing, and he's not worried about any dangers overseas. "The Canadian Forces are well trained."

Wow not bad at all,

I remember when I was part of the display back in 1995.  We had some vehicles, a chopper, and two UN OP's with us trying to look pretty outside in our Blue Berets.

Good on them!

dileas

tess


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (24 Aug 2007)

So there's going to be a Red Friday rally today at the CNE. 10,000+ people suspected to show up including Peter Mackay and Gen. Hillier. Anybody going?


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2007)

10000 suspects?  Yikes!

(don't you mean 10000 people are expected?)


----------



## manhole (26 Aug 2007)

Did anyone go to the rally?  How many people were there?   I couldn't tell from the very brief picture on the news.....and they didn't mention that Jack Layton was there.....surely they would have mentioned it.... ;D


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (26 Aug 2007)

I went but it was hard to tell how many people showed up. It was alot though.

Peter Mackay, Rick Hillier, Jody Mitic, Don Cherry, Mel Lastman, and a bunch of other people were there.

Jacko wasn't.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> The LAV display is being crewed by guys all from 1 RCR and all combat vets, you can get some good info from those guys.



Indeed!  Definitely a good bunch of guys and well worth people stopping by the LAV to talk with them!  The 1 RCR Private my son was speaking to was very well spoken and he told me afterwards that if all soldiers were like that man, then no wonder the Canadian Forces is well-respected in Afghanistan.

G2G


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Aug 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Indeed!  Definitely a good bunch of guys and well worth people stopping by the LAV to talk with them!  The 1 RCR Private my son was speaking to was very well spoken and he told me afterwards that if all soldiers were like that man, then no wonder the Canadian Forces is well-respected in Afghanistan.
> 
> G2G




Make sure if you get a chance you pass that to the Unit via email, it will be good for the Unit and those guys to get such positive feed back from a spectator.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Make sure if you get a chance you pass that to the Unit via email, it will be good for the Unit and those guys to get such positive feed back from a spectator.



Absolutely.  I'll be passing this on to the CO.

G2G


----------



## timma (2 Sep 2007)

I went to the display at the CNE yesterday and it was IMHO , the best display there. I spent a couple hours there talking to infantry  , combat engineers  , and signalmen . I was able to learn alot from them and it was pretty cool to see the LAV III and the Leopard tank .On a side note ,  the airshow was also alot of fun as well.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (7 Sep 2007)

> Indeed!  Definitely a good bunch of guys and well worth people stopping by the LAV to talk with them!  The 1 RCR Private my son was speaking to was very well spoken and he told me afterwards that if all soldiers were like that man, then no wonder the Canadian Forces is well-respected in Afghanistan.



Well done to that soldier, if everyone came away with that kind of impression, it goes along way in PR. It also helps a great deal, that we have actual live young combat veterans speaking to the people. Fantastic!!

I'm so proud of our soldiers  

Pro Patria.


----------



## WingsofFury (28 Sep 2008)

Thought I'd share some of my photos from the 2008 CNE CANFORCE Display.  Comments are welcome and appreciated.

Attila


----------



## WingsofFury (28 Sep 2008)

few more...

Attila


----------



## WingsofFury (28 Sep 2008)

and last but not least...


----------



## kratz (12 May 2020)

Sadly, 

Another annual event affected by COVID-19.



> *Canadian National Exhibition cancelled for just second time in 142 years*
> Phil Tsekouras,
> Multi-Platform Writer, CTV News Toronto
> 
> ...





Reference: CTV Toronto


----------

